# Yorkshire County CC Show



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yorkshire County Cat Club

Anyone going here?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be kitten babysitting hopefully  I think Aud's Mum, Rachel, was after going though


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

me


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have to work unfortunatly

Good luck to everyone going though


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Lots of our board are going, me included.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not going. Too far.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I'll be kitten babysitting hopefully  I think Aud's Mum, Rachel, was after going though


Ooh yes i'm going too!  I'm very excited about buying lots of cat toys etc lol!

Chrissy.......kitten babysitting sounds much more fun


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Im going............but not showing unfortunately as on the entry deadline my male kitten who I was hoping to take did not have the coat he appears to have now. 

I will be at either the CTVCA stall or the Our Cats stand, if anyone wants to say hello.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm soooo annoyed I couldn't go to this show esp now I know they have an Ice Rink there! I will be going next year for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i didnt go


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh well hopefully we'll have lots of nice piccys from the show to look at later or tomorrow


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a gorgeous cat and wanting to get him in to showing how would i do this? where do you get the forms from to enter shows? i have never been to a cat show before.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

what cat have you got?

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy list of cat shows, entry forms on their websites usually.


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

he's nothing special long haired black and white mixed breed, i think he has a bit of persian in him


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

So you will need to show in the household pet section.
Where do you want to do your first show??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he sounds lovely, photos when you have time


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well anywhere in Yorkshire would be handy especially for the first show


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

You have just missed the Yorkshire Show that was at Doncaster.
Not sure where the next local one to you will be.xxxx


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

There is the Transpenine in Stockport in December If thats any good.Have been and done that one myself a couple of times,Very friendly show.xxxx


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thats a shame! well i will keep looking i will get him there one day!


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok not sure how far it is from us, where would i get the admission form from for that one?


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

You need to go on the link Biawhiska popped on,got to showing index, then scroll down to the Transpenine show and click on that.That should take you to there web site and you will be able to download an entry form and schedule.xxxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he looks lovely. though that show closes november 2nd. you may want to look at the show in 2009 now. have a read up on the side all about showing etc there is lots of info. Or, maybe just visit some shows with out your cat and get a feel for them, and prehaps talk to some house hold pet exhibitors who i am sure would help you out. the supreme show is november 22nd nec birmingham. easy to get to £10 a ticket. 1000's of pedigree and non pedigree cats to view. be worth a trip for you i'd say.


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Many Thanks for all your help!

I will have a look in to things and will let you know how i get on! Hopefully you will be seeing him at a show soon! xx


----------

